# Harness and pet stroller recommendation?



## M4A2E4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I was recently reading a thread about people taking their reptiles with them outside in pet carriers, strollers, harnesses, and so on. None of them actually mentioned which brand or model they use though.

I would like to do something similar for my tegu, as he seems to be bored with wandering around my bedroom and I would like to get him better acquainted with the outdoors and with other people. 

I was looking at pet strollers on Amazon today, but I just realized that I have no idea what I'm actually looking for.

Can anyone here provide a recommendation for a good pet stroller [and a harness] that they use? I can't imagine that just any stroller would work well for a big reptile, and the last harness that I bought for my tegu when he was a baby was extremely difficult to work with. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Posh-Pet-Stroller-Dogs-Cats-w-Cup-Holder-9-Color-Choice-/310283805458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item483e5b2312#ht_2244wt_1252 This is the one I used for awhile


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Brand-Dog-pet-Soft-Harness-Mesh-and-Dog-lead-/230753420682?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35b9f9c58a#ht_8506wt_1021 and the brand pet harness great for tegus I think


----------



## james.w (Jun 22, 2012)

I used a ferret harness for mine. It was the same style as a basic dog harness.


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 27, 2012)

I use a guinea pig harness for my bosc its goes around the neck and around the body plus u can put there legs through legs holes for me its a pain free way of controlling my bosc as she likes to run on grass


----------



## M4A2E4 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is late in coming, but tank you all for your suggestions!
I plan on buying something within the next couple of days.


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool, let us know which one and don't forget pics of your gu in it


----------



## Josh (Jun 27, 2012)

Here's a link to some more on amazon, depending on the size of your tegu
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=reptile+harness


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 27, 2012)

how big is your tegu? my tegu is three feet and fits perfect in an extra Small dog harness


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sam @ the park in his stroller:


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: RE: Harness and pet stroller recommendation?*



m3s4 said:


> Sam @ the park in his stroller:



Excellent pic


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 28, 2012)

duckyandsquishy said:


> m3s4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam @ the park in his stroller:
> ...



Thank you much...Was a great day.


----------

